# Whole hind quarter?



## ericf517 (Nov 4, 2014)

Have any of you guys tried to take a whole hind quarter and do it like a cold smoked ham?  Been wondering about doing that for a few years, just haven't had the chance to do it.  Been hunting horns too much, but this year planning on tagging 4 doe at least after gun season.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 5, 2014)

EricF517 said:


> Have any of you guys tried to take a whole hind quarter and do it like a cold smoked ham?  Been wondering about doing that for a few years, just haven't had the chance to do it.  Been hunting horns too much, but this year planning on tagging 4 doe at least after gun season.


Are you wanting to cure then cold smoke it???? I take it you are talking about venison??

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## ericf517 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep that is exactly what I am thinking.  Just wondering if anyone has tried it yet, and their results.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 5, 2014)

I have never done it. However all you have to do is treat it like a pig. It will be a lot dryer. I have done it with wild hog and it was to dry for my taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 5, 2014)

I did a hind quarter by boning it and curing in Pop's Brine. It was Pastrami like and very good.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131711/cured-venison-ham-s


----------



## ericf517 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Wood.  I was just thinking the who shebang, bone and all.  Literally quarter it out and do it without doing any cuts.  I figured it couldn't be much different you would think.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 6, 2014)

Just be careful to inject brine real good around the bones so they don't sour while the hind quarter is curing. Especially around the joints.


----------



## sb59 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's not that hard to bone out in 1 piece and it will cure faster & easier ! Then just roll and tie when you smoke it. Also cure & smoke the bones & shanks separately. Good for stock or soup.


----------



## ericf517 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey good idea about the bones, I could use the stock for the homemade dog food we make the dogs.


----------



## sb59 (Nov 7, 2014)

EricF517 said:


> Hey good idea about the bones, I could use the stock for the homemade dog food we make the dogs.


I stopped giving my dogs venison years ago, because they stay in the house with me. When you're watching tv at night there is no mistaking the aroma of a dog with deer gas !


----------



## ericf517 (Nov 7, 2014)

SB59 said:


> I stopped giving my dogs venison years ago, because they stay in the house with me. When you're watching tv at night there is no mistaking the aroma of a dog with deer gas !


LOL yea the wife doesn't even like me when I have that problem


----------

